# I ruined my friendship



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm sorry. There will be other people out there for you to be friends with. NOw you know what not to do. You live and you learn. I did this to a certain girl I liked as well. I kept trying to get this girl to notice me and I ended up annoying her and possibly hurting her friends. You can't push people to lke you or want to be friends. It takes time to establish a friendship. Try not to worry too much about it, just try and do better next time.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It wasn't intentional. I'm just really dysfunctional. She was a good friend. I'm glad I learned from it but it's still hard to get through.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

omofca said:


> It wasn't intentional. I'm just really dysfunctional. She was a good friend. I'm glad I learned from it but it's still hard to get through.


I'm sure you didn't want to hurt her and I'm sure she was a good friend but the good thing is that there will be plenty of other good friends out there for you. It will be difficult to get over her but the pain won't last forever.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I just hope it's salvageable. :/


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I've done this before. It sucks but sometimes my mind gets the best of me.


----------



## Eco (Aug 7, 2013)

Time helps sometimes, even if it's a long time.. give her a little space and see.


----------

